# Win7 kein AppData Ordner vorhanden



## Juzamdjinn (8. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
ich habe gerade die Praxistipps zu windows 7 in der aktuellen pcgh gelesen und wollte einen davon gleich umsetzen. 
in dem artikel wird beschrieben, wie man die quicklaunch leiste (endlich) wieder aktivieren kann; allerdings klappt das nicht wirklich. 
man soll unter "neuer symbolleiste" den folgenden pfad angeben:
C:\Benutzer\<Benutzername>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch
wenn ich das mache, bekomme ich allerdings die meldung, dass der ordner "appdata" nicht vorhanden ist. 
hat jemand eine idee wie ich trozdem die quicklaunch leiste bekomme? ohne sie ist das leben echt schwer


----------



## midnight (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja hast du denn bei <Benutzername> deinen Benuternamen angegeben? Den Ordner Appdata gibt e auf jeden Fall.

So far


----------



## Juzamdjinn (8. Oktober 2009)

ja, hab ich.
so sieht es bei mir aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja der Ordner ist versteckt. Du kannst enteder direkt drauf zugreifen (Pfad per Hand eingeben) oder du zeigst die versteckten Ordner direkt an (Ordneroptionen).

so far


----------



## underloost (8. Oktober 2009)

kA was das genau in der neuen PCGH steht. (kauf se mir erst morgen )

Aber wie *midnight* schon gesagt hat, gibts den Ordner auf jeden Fall

http://i38.tinypic.com/wtwtco.jpg


----------



## drachenorden (8. Oktober 2009)

Systemsteuerung > Darstellung und Anpassung > Ordneroptionen > Ansicht > "Versteckte Dateien und Ordner" > Ausgeblendete Dateien anzeigen auswählen.

Dann findest Du im jeweiligen Benutzerordner den Unterordner AppData (halb-transparent).

MfG.


----------



## Juzamdjinn (8. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung > Darstellung und Anpassung > Ordneroptionen > Ansicht > "Versteckte Dateien und Ordner" > Ausgeblendete Dateien anzeigen auswählen.
> 
> Dann findest Du im jeweiligen Benutzerordner den Unterordner AppData (halb-transparent).
> 
> MfG.



vielen dank jetzt gehts es. ich komm mit win7 noch nicht ganz zurecht ^^ 

@midnight wenn der ordner versteckt ist, bringt es leider auch nichts den pfad per hand einzugeben


----------



## drachenorden (8. Oktober 2009)

Bitte, gern geschehen 

Und weiter viel Spaß mit Windows 7 ...


----------



## Mosed (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage nebenbei: Was fängt man bei der Superbar noch mit der Schnellstartleiste an? Ich meine - die ganze Superbar ist eine schnellstartleiste - Programm anpinnen und schon kann man es schnell starten...
(Interessiert mich echt, welchen Vorteil da die schnellstartleiste noch bringen soll)


----------



## 3dfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

Juzamdjinn schrieb:


> @midnight wenn der ordner versteckt ist, bringt es leider auch nichts den pfad per hand einzugeben


 
quatsch! natürlich kann man einen versteckten ordner direkt per handeingabe öffnen! probier es doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## midnight (9. Oktober 2009)

Juzamdjinn schrieb:


> @midnight wenn der ordner versteckt ist, bringt es leider auch nichts den pfad per hand einzugeben



Und wie das geht. Du musst halt den kompletten Pfad über C:\Benutzer\$Name\ gehen, in die Navi-Leiste klicken und dann Appdata anhängen, fertig (=

Ich hab den Ordner übrigens einfach an den Explorer angepinnt, so kommt man am schnellsten dran (=

so far


----------



## jon (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich greife auf solche Ordner, immer direkt über den Arbeitsplatz zu.
Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem: ich bekomme die Meldung _"Zugriff verweigert"_ weil ich keine Rechte hab. Unter XP braucht man die versteckten Ordner ja nur sichtbar zu machen, wie geht das bei Win7 ?
Unter XP konnte man das "versteckt Attribut" ja auch manuell setzen.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Versteckte Ordner kann man wie bei XP auch in den Ordneroptionen einblenden lassen.

Explorer öffnen -> Alt Taste -> Extras -> Ordneroptionen.


----------



## jon (18. Oktober 2009)

... Klar, versteckt sind die auch nicht mehr, ich kann aber z.B. auf _"Anwendungsdaten" _nicht zugreifen, weil ich keine Rechte hab, das hat nix mit _"versteckt"_ zu tun


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Zu dem hab ich ja schon was im anderen Thread geschrieben.


----------



## midnight (18. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du daruf zugreifen willst, musst du den absoluten Pfad angeben. Also C:\User\DeinName\Appdata und schon geht das. Die Ordner sind versteckt. Warum auch nicht, brauch man ja auch nicht immer. Du kannst aber in den Ordneroptionen einfach versteckte Ordner einbleden, dann siehst du sie auch.

so far


----------



## ruedi50 (21. Februar 2011)

hallo, ich will java aktuallisieren und erhalte die meldung: kein netzwerkzugriff auf %APPDATA%


----------

